# 1972 IH 3514 no steering



## Daniel Edmunds (May 15, 2018)

I have a 1972 IH 3514 with a hoe on it, sat thru the winter, started up fine but for the first time the steering does not work, steering wheel just spins around. I have checked fluid level and raised front end off ground, with it off the ground I can get it to move left to right but takes at least 100 turns to go each way, when on the ground it does not have enough power to move at all. (when i had it lifted i was able to grab either front wheel and easily move full turn left and right) Any suggestions on what I should check would be greatly appreciated.
(oh, the only other hydraulic that seems to be effected is the left/right pivot on the hoe, it works but is slow and not much power) 
thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The type of transmission will dictate where to start problem solving with the hydraulic system. My recommendation is to obtain the correct repair manual for your tractor, and then read through the trouble shooting section. Once you determine the transmission type, it will be necessary to do a hydraulic pressure test, and those instructions are in the manual.

For instance, the hydrostatic version has two pumps, multiple filters, and tubes with flexible hoses in line. A suction side hose cracks and leaks air, and hydraulic pressure drops. Charge pump or main pump failures from blown gaskets.seals, or just wear are going to require pressure testing and elimination from the equation.

Even failure of the steering hydraulic valve on the column can be the issue.


----------



## Tim lewis (9 mo ago)

Daniel Edmunds said:


> I have a 1972 IH 3514 with a hoe on it, sat thru the winter, started up fine but for the first time the steering does not work, steering wheel just spins around. I have checked fluid level and raised front end off ground, with it off the ground I can get it to move left to right but takes at least 100 turns to go each way, when on the ground it does not have enough power to move at all. (when i had it lifted i was able to grab either front wheel and easily move full turn left and right) Any suggestions on what I should check would be greatly appreciated.
> (oh, the only other hydraulic that seems to be effected is the left/right pivot on the hoe, it works but is slow and not much power)
> thanks


----------



## Tim lewis (9 mo ago)

The steering is a separate line independent of the hydraulic transmission. You are more than likely to be out of fluid. You have to fill and bleed the lines and cylinder.


----------

